# مشاكل الحفر و طرق معالجتها



## رشيد الخولي (16 أغسطس 2007)

*1مشاكل الحفر (Hole Problems):*


 أثناء الحفر تواجهنا مشا كل عديدة, وتتراوح نوعيتها من حدود الزيادة الطفيفة في كلفة الحفر إلى كوارث أحيانا مصحوبة بخسائر ليست مادية فقط, بل بشرية أحيانا مما يجعل من هذه المشاكل عقبة لابد من تجاوزها, وذلك بوجود شخص يسمى خبير مشاكل الحفر الصعبة ذات الخطورة المتزايدة.
 تنقسم مشاكل الحفر إلى نوعين:
 × مشاكل ناتجة عن الشروط الطبقية وعن محتوى الطبقات التي نخترقها وطبيعتها.
 × مشاكل ناتجة عن الطريقة المتبعة في الحفر, وكذلك العناصر التي تعمل على إنجاز البئر.
*1.1 تهريب سائل الحفر (Mud loss):*

 يعرف تهريب سائل الحفر بأنه دخول سائل الحفر (وليس فاقد الرشح) بشكل كلي, أو جزئي في الطبقة المفتوحة على البئر.
*1.1.1 تصنيف تهريب سائل الحفر:*

 × تهريب بسيط:
 وهو من (2-4m3) في الوردية, وهذا التهريب لا يمكن اكتشافه أحياناً إلا أنه وفي خزانات سائل الحفر هناك ما يسمى فواشة توضع على الجدران, ومن خلالها نحدد مستوى السائل في الخزان, فعند انخفاض مستوى السائل يؤدي إلى وجود تهريب مع أن هذا التهريب بسيط ولا حاجة لمعالجته لأنه بسيط.

 × تهريب متوسط الشدة:
 وهو من (10-15m3) في الوردية, وهذه الكمية لا يمكن إهمالها, لأنها ذات كلفة مرتفعة ولا يجوز متابعة الحفر إلا بعد معالجته.
 × تهريب شديد:
 وهو بضعة أمتار مكعبة في الساعة, وأحياناً يصل إلى (10m3/h), وهنا أيضاً لا يجوز متابعة الحفر إلا بعد المعالجة.
 × تهريب كلي:
 أي ما يضخ في البئر يدخل في الطبقة, وله نوعان:
 ü تهريب كلي مع بقاء البئر ممتلئ.
 ü تهريب كلي مع إفراغ البئر.
*1.1.2 أسباب تهريب سائل الحفر:*

 × سبب طبيعي:
 وهو ناتج عن الضغط الطبقي المنخفض.
 × سبب تقني:
 وهو ناتج عن الضغط الهيدروستاتيكي المرتفع لسائل الحفر, والناتج عن الوزن النوعي المرتفع إذا كان سائل الحفر بحالة سكون, أما إذا كان سائل الحفر متحرك فيضاف إلى الضغط السابق الضغط الناتج عن الاحتكاك. 
 1 Equation 
 وبالتالي فإن أسباب التهريب هي.
*1.1.3 حل مشكلة التهريب:*

 يكون حل هذه المشكلة تبعاً لنوع التهريب وشدته ولحظة اكتشافه:
 × إنقاص الوزن النوعي:
 ويتم ذلك دون التوقف عن الحفر (إذا كان التهريب بسيط), أي مع متابعة الحفر, وذلك لدورة واحدة أو دورتين ونراقب فيما إذا انتهى التهريب أم بقي مستمراً, وإذا بقي مستمراً عندها:
 × ننقص غزارة سائل الحفر:
 أي نقوم بإنقاص سرعة سائل الحفر في الفراغ الحلقي ونراقب إذا انتهى التهريب أم لا, وإذا بقي مستمراً عندها:
 × ننقص اللزوجة: 
 وذلك للحد الأدنى الذي يسمح بمتابعة الحفر, فإذا كان التهريب بسيط, فالحلول السابقة كافية للحد منه بشكل كبير, أما إذا كان التهريب كبيراً, فالحلول السابقة غير كافية نتبع الحلول القادمة.
 × نقلل من درجة تقبل الطبقة لسائل الحفر:
 فمن هيدروليك الموائع الجوفية كان:
 2 Equation 
 وهذه المعادلة تصف درجة تقبل الطبقة, وحتى نقلل منها (لاحظ أن كلاً من ,h ثابتين لا يمكن تغيرهما) نقلل من k والتي بدورها تعتمد على المسامية ونوعها, وبالتالي للتقليل من k نستخدم مواد سادة للتهريب (Bredging material), والتي تقسم إلى:
 ü مواد سادة للتهريب طبيعية:
 وهي غير مصنعة ورخيصة الثمن, مثل التبن وقشور الفاصوليا نشارة الخشب قشور بذر القطن, وقشور بذر الزيتون.
 ü مواد سادة للتهريب صناعية:
 وهي مواد أكثر كلفة من سابقتها وقد تكون أكثر فعالية ولكن هذا ليس بالضرورة, ومنها صفائح الميكا (وهي رقائق تطحن بأبعاد صغيرة وفقاً للنفوذية والتركيب الحبيبي للصخر).
 وبفرض أن هذه المشكلة لم تحل مع إن الحلول السابقة كافية لإنهاء أي تهريب إلا إذا كان شديداً عندها نضخ حصى (وذلك بعد أن نحدد أبعاد الشقوق), بحيث يشكل هذا الحصى مصفاة ومن ثم نضيف المواد السادة للتهريب, وإذا لم تنجح الحلول السابقة عندها:
 × نضخ اسمنت في البئر:
 حيث يضخ الاسمنت بتركيز ما, وعند تجمد هذا الاسمنت في المسامات ينغلق جزءاً من مسامات المنطقة, وهذه الطريقة يفترض أن تكون حلاً, ولكن عندما يضخ الاسمنت سيختلط مع سائل الحفر, وبالتالي قد لا يتصلّب, وإذا تصلّب قد يكون غير متصل, وعندها لن نحل هذه المشكلة لهذا نحاول مرّة أخرى.
 × تجميد المياه في الطبقة بضخ (N2) فيها, ثم ضخ الاسمنت بالطبقة:
 وفي هذه الحالة لا بد من معرفة فترة تجمّد المياه وفترة تصلّب السائل الأسمنتي, ثم نجري دوران لسائل الحفر لمعرفة إذا انتهى التهريب أم لا, وإذا لم ينتهي:
 × هجر البئر:
 ويتم هذا في حالة كنا قريبين من السطح, أما إذا كنا بالمرحلة الوسطية, أو الإنتاجية عندها نجري دراسة اقتصادية لمعرفة أيهم أقل كلفة أن نحفر بئر جديد, أو نتابع الحفر بنفس الشروط وعند متابعة الحفر نستخدم الحفر الأعمى (Blind Drilling) (أي نحفر دون معرفة ما يحدث في البئر حيث أنه ما يضخ في البئر من سائل حفر لا يخرج وبالتالي لا يدري ما يحدث في البئر) وهذا الحفر الأعمى يتطلب استخدامه شرطين:
 ü أن تكون جدران البئر ذات ثبوتية جيدة وألا تحوي الطبقات على أي من الموائع أما بالنسبة للثبوتية فحقيقةً لا يوجد طبقة ذات ثبوتية جيدة, ولهذا نستعيض عن ذلك بتعبئة البئر بالماء وبشكل مستمر في كل من المواسير والفراغ الحلقي.
 ü توفر كميات من الماء, لأن الماء سيدخل للطبقة ولن يخرج.
*1.2 اندفاع الموائع الطبقية (Blow Out):*

 وهو اندفاع الموائع الطبقية من المجال المفتوح للبئر إلى داخل البئر بشكل لا إرادي, وذلك بسبب كون الضغط الطبقي أكبر من الضغط داخل البئر.
*1.2.1 اندفاع المياه الطبقية:*

 إن اندفاع الموائع الطبقية أحياناً يسبب مشاكل, فعند وصولنا مثلاً إلى عدسة (أو طبقة) مائية ذات ضغط مرتفع عندها سيحدث اندفاع لهذه المياه الطبقية وستخرب خواص سائل الحفر وقد لا تتوقف عملية الحفر بكاملها.
 إن اندفاع المياه الطبقية قد لا يكون بسيطاً أو شديداً ونكتشف ذلك من خلال ارتفاع مستوى السائل في الخزانات وحل هذه المشكلة هي فتح البئر وجعل هذه الطبقة تعطي الماء حتى ينخفض ضغطها ويتوقف الاندفاع أما عن نتائج هذا الاندفاع فقط هي تخريب خواص ومواصفات سائل الحفر.



*1.2.2 اندفاع النفط والغاز:* 

 نلاحظ أن الوزن النوعي لكلاً من النفط والغاز أقل من الوزن النوعي لسائل الحفر, وبالتالي فعندما يحدث اختلاط ما بينهم وبين سائل الحفر عندها سيقل الضغط المعاكس على الطبقة, وبالتالي ستندفع الموائع وقد يحدث انفجار للبئر.
 إن هذا الاندفاع يحدث بشكل تدريجي إذا كان سائل الحفر ساكناً, أما عندما يكون بحالة حركة (بحالة دوران) عندها إن سائل الحفر سيخرج إلى السطح, وبالتالي ستخرج الغازات منه عند تعرضه للضغط الجوي, وبهذه الحالة نادرا ًما يحدث انفجار, وبالتالي يحدث الإنفجار عند التوقف لاستبدال ماسورة, أو استبدال رأس الحفر.
 نكتشف هذا الاندفاع عند مراقبتنا للسطح, حيث أنه عندما تصعد فقاعات الغاز للسطح يزداد حجمها وبالتالي يمكن رؤيتها من على السطح وعندها نقوم بتركيب القلم مباشرةً ونجري دوران لسائل الحفر, عندها سيحدث هناك استبدال لسائل الحفر الحاوي على الغاز بآخر جديد,
 وإذا لم نكتشف ذلك عندها سيصبح سائل الحفر مغوّزاً, وبالتالي ستعطي الطبقة كميات أكبر من الغاز وقد يدفع هذا الغاز سائل الحفر إلى خارج البئر, وذلك تبعاً لضغط الطبقة وضغط عمود سائل الحفر الحالي, وعند حدوث مثل هذه المشكلة يمكن السيطرة عليها باستخدام موانع الإندفاع والتي تعمل بآليتين:
 × إما بشكل يدوي, حيث يوجد على الحفارة دواليب على بعد (15-20m) ونستخدم هذه الدواليب لإغلاق اﻠ (BOP).
 × أو بشكل آلي من لوحة التحكم (Control panel).
 وإذا لم نستطع أن نغلق الbop بإحدى الطريقتين السابقتين, عندها نستخدم أي طريقة متوفرة لدينا فإذا توفرت طائرات هيلوكبتر نقوم بواسطتهم بضخ الاسمنت على البئر.
 ونلاحظ أنه إذا تمكنا من إغلاق اﻠ (BOP) عندها نكون قد سيطرنا على المشكلة ولكن لم يتوقف الاندفاع والحل هنا أن نجعل الاندفاع يستمر حتى يتعادل الضغط داخل البئر مع الضغط الطبقي, فعند ثبات الضغط على السطح فلن تعطِ الطبقة أي موائع ثم نفتح تفريعة أسفل اﻠ (BOP) ونأخذ منها عينة لسائل الحفر ونقيس الوزن النوعي ومعنا الضغط على السطح عندها نحدد ضغط الطبقة ونضيف له (0.04), ومن ثم نحضر سائل الحفر وفقاً للضغط المحسوب.
 ولكن إذا حدث الاندفاع عند استبدالنا لرأس الحفر (أي في حالة الرفع والإنزال) عندها نتمكن من إضافة القلم لإحداث تدوير لسائل الحفر, وفي هذه الحالة لا بد من إغلاق مواسير الحفر بواسطة وصلة حديدية تنتهي بسن وتحوي على تفرعات جانبية مع صمامات نركبها بسرعة (إذا لم نستطع من تركيبها قبل إغلاق اﻠ (BOP) لأن قوة الاندفاع ستكون كلها داخل مواسير الحفر) ومن خلال هذه الوصلة نضخ سائل الحفر حتى يصبح الضغط على السطح مساوياً للصفر, عندها نكون قد قتلنا البئر, بعدها نفتح الصمامات أسفل اﻠ (BOP) ونقوم باستبدال سائل الحفر.
 ولكن إذا لم تكن مواسير الحفر موجودة في البئر, عندها مانع الاندفاع سيغلق على مواسير التغليف, وبالتالي نحول إلى ماسورة قتل البئر, عندها سيستمر الاندفاع حتى يحدث تساوي بالضغط, ونستدل على ذلك من خلال مقياس الضغط, ثم نضخ سائل الحفر لقتل الطبقة, ثم نفتح اﻠ (BOP) (لأن الطبقة لم تعد تعطِ الموائع), ثم ننزل جزء من مجموعة المواسير الحفر والقلم, ونستبدل سائل الحفر بالسائل الجديد المحضَّر.
*1.3 استعصاء مواسير الحفر (Pipe Sticking):*

 استعصاء مواسير الحفر يعني منعها من الحركة العمودية, أو الدورانية أي توقف العمل.
*1.3.1 الطبقات التي تسبب الاستعصاء:*

 × الطبقات الطرية القابلة للانتفاخ:
 وهي طبقات الغضار القابلة للانتفاخ, وتكون قوة الاستعصاء تابعة لنوعية الغضار وشراهته فكلما كان الغضار أكثر شراهة كلما امتص ماء أكثر, وزاد حجمه أكثر, وازداد الضغط على المواسير أكثر, وتزداد قوة الاستعصاء, وتزداد الخطورة أكثر. 
 × الطبقات الزاحفة:
 وهي التي تزحف باتجاه البئر, ليس بسبب امتصاصهما للماء وانتفاخهما, وإنما بسبب كون الضغط في البئر مقاسها أقل من الضغط الذي يؤمن لها الثبوتية والسكون, وتقسم إلى:
 ü الطبقات الغضارية الزاحفة:
 وهو عبارة عن الغضار الصفائحي, وبالتالي عند دخول الماء إليه ستتخلخل هذه الصفائح, فتزحف باتجاه البئر 
 ü الطبقات الملحية:
 حيث أن الملح صخر لين قابل للانضغاط فعند تقع تحت ضغط مرتفع سيندفع قسم منه باتجاه البئر, وبالتالي ستتناقص سماكته لهذا تتهدم الطبقات التي تعلوه, وبالتالي يحدث الاستعصاء, ولكنه يسبب تهدم الطبقات العلوية وليس بسبب زحف قسم من الملح.
 ü الاسفلت:
 حيث أن الإسفلت كان صخر خازن هاجر منه النفط لسبب ما فتحول إلى الإسفلت, ونظراً لبقاء جزءاً من المركبات الثقيلة للنفط فيه اكتسب لونه الأسود, ويقسم الإسفلت من حيث درجة خطورته إلى:
 إسفلت عادي: وهو الذي يتواجد على السطح, أو بالقرب من السطح وهو يعتبر إحدى الدلائل الحسية على تواجد النفط بهذه المنطقة, ولكن هذا الإسفلت يتم التعامل معه وكأنه صخر عادي لأنه حيادي بالنسبة للماء, فهو لا يتأثر به ولا يؤثر فيه.
 إسفلت متوسط الخطورة: وهو الذي يتواجد على أعماق متوسطة وعند حرارة (100deg) حيث يصبح هذا الإسفلت بسبب درجة الحرارة (وليس الضغط) ذو ليونة معينة, وليس صخر حيادي, أي أنه قد يزحف إذا توفرت له الظروف المناسبة, وعند مصادفة هذا الإسفلت لابد أن نتعامل معه بدقة, حيث أنه إذا دخل إلى البئر, عندها سيتصلب (لأن سائل الحفر وظيفته التبريد), وبالتالي سيحدث هناك استعصاء, ولكن سيبقى ليّناً, بحيث أن قوة الاستعصاء قليلة.
 إسفلت شديد الخطورة: وهو الذي يتواجد على أعماق كبيرة ودرجة حرارة عالية, عندها سيتحول هذا الإسفلت إلى مادة سائلة, وسيتحرك بسهولة إلى البئر, فهذا الإسفلت لا يتواجد ضمن مسامات الصخر, ولكنه يشكل طبقة بحد ذاتها, وهذا الإسفلت فضلاً عن مصادفته سنقع في مشكلة حقيقية لأن هذا الإسفلت حتى يبرد يحتاج لفترة كبيرة, حيث أن سائل الحفر يبرد بشكل تدريجي وليس لحظي, وهذا ما يسمح بدخول كميات أكبر من الإسفلت, وبعد أن يتصلب هذا الإسفلت سيأخذ قسم كبير من الفراغ الحلقي وسيكون على تماس مع سطح كبير من مواسير الحفر.
*1.3.2 كيفية تلافي مشكلة الاستعصاء:*

*1.3.2.1الطبقات الطرية القابلة للانتفاخ:* 

 × نخترق هذه الطبقات بسائل حفر لا يوفر لها الماء الكافي (الماء العذب فقط الذي يسبب انتفاخ الغضار), لهذا لا بد أن نضيف دوماً مقللات فاقد الرشح, ولكن هذه المقللات هي عبارة عن أملاح, وعند زيادة نسبتها في السائل أكثر من اللازم ستتصرف بشكل معاكس, وستزيد من فاقد الرشح, وبالتالي فإن درجة فاعلية هذه المقللات قد لا تكون كافية لتمكنا من اختراق الطبقات الغضارية بشكل سلس دون مشاكل.
 × أو يمكن استخدام سوائل الحفر المشبعة بالملح, فالغضار عندها يتصرف كأي صخر حيادي, ولكن هذا السائل هو ذو تأثير تآكلي كبير, فالملح (كلوريد الصوديوم) يتصرف مع المعادن كتصرف حمض (HCl) معها, لهذا لا بد من إضافة موانع تآكل, وبالتالي فهذا يحد من استخدام هذا النوع من سوائل الحفر, ولكن إذا لم يكن هناك حل نستخدمه لفترة قصيرة.
 × أو يمكن استخدام سوائل الحفر الكلسية, فالماء الحر بهذا النوع من السوائل يحوي على كلس, مما يحوّل هذا السائل إلى سائل ممنع, أي له مناعة بأن يتأثر, أو يؤثر على الطبقة, وهذا النوع من السوائل يتطلب المراقبة الدقيقة لتركيز شوارد الكلس, ومن الجدير ذكره أن سائل الحفر الكلسي يتعامل مع الغضار مهما كانت درجة تأثر الغضار بالماء.
 × أو يمكن استخدام سوائل الحفر النفطية, حيث أن الغضار لا يتأثر بالنفط, ولكن من غير المنطقي استخدام سوائل الحفر النفطية لاختراق طبقة غضارية نتيجة لمخاطر هذا النوع من السوائل.
*1.3.2.2الصخور الزاحفة:*

 × الغضار الصفائحي:
 عند دخول صفائح الغضار إلى سائل الحفر في البئر, فإنها ستتوزع فيه, وستنتفخ ففي البداية سترفع من اللزوجة, وقد يصبح سائل الحفر غير قادر على الحركة, وعندها فإن هذه الصفائح ستتوضع على جدران البئر وعلى السطح الخارجي لمواسير الحفر, وبالتالي ستسبب الاستعصاء, وبالتالي يمكن منع زحف هذا الغضار ب:
 ü استخدام وزن نوعي مرتفع لسائل الحفر, فهذا الزحف أصلاً يحدث بسبب حدوث خلل في الضغط مقابل الطبقة, ولكن لا بد أن ننتبه أن زيادة الوزن النوعي يرافقها استخدام فاقد الرشح.
 ü استخدام سوائل حفر مشبعة بالملح, بحيث أن الماء الداخل لا يسبب تفكك لصفائح الغضار وهذا الحل كفيل بوقف أي زحف مهما كان نوعه.
 × الطبقات الملحية:
 نكتشف وجود الملح عن طريق:
 ü زيادة سرعة الحفر الميكانيكية بشكل كبير, عندها من الخطأ أن نتابع الحفر بل لابد من التوقف لمعرفة ما هو سبب زيادة السرعة.
 ü ارتفاع فاقد الرشح بشكل كبير.
 ü ارتفاع اللزوجة بشكل كبير في البداية.
 ü عن طريق المذاق أو قياس درجة الملوحة.
 ü كما أن هناك مخابر مؤتمتة على الحفارة تعطي خصائص سائل الحفر لحظياً.
 وبالتالي فإن الحل الأمثل والمنطقي عند اكتشاف وجود الطبقات الملحية هو استخدام سائل الحفر المشبع بالملح, عندها فالملح الذي يحفر بالطبقة لن يذوب بسائل الحفر, وإنما سيخرج على شكل فتاتات ملحية صخرية كأي صخر عادي, أما الطبقات التي تعلو الطبقة الملحية فلن تتهدم: لأن الوزن النوعي للسائل الملحي كبير, لهذا سيتشكل ضغط معاكس, وبالتالي سيمنعها من التهدم, كما أن سائل الحفر الملحي عادةً هو مبرِّد, لهذا سيحول الطبقات الملحية من زاحفة إلى طبقات ثابتة, حيث أن انحلال الملح بالماء يحتاج إلى درجات حرارة عالية.
 × الإسفلت:
 أيضاً عند مصادفة الإسفلت سترتفع السرعة الميكانيكية للحفر بشكل مفاجئ, وبالتالي فلابد من التوقف عن الحفر لمعرفة زيادة السرعة, والحلول هنا هي:
 ü رفع الوزن النوعي إلى أكبر حد يسمح به الجزء المفتوح من البئر, وكون الطبقات الإسفلتية وجودها معروف مسبقاً, فإنه يتم عزلها بمرحلة مستقلة حتى نتمكن من اختراقها بأوزان نوعية عالية.
 ü استخدام سوائل حفر نفطية: لأن مكونات الإسفلت ستنحل في النفط, شرط أن تكون درجة الحرارة كافية, وهي ستكون كافية: لأنه إذا كانت درجة الحرارة منخفضة لما زحف الإسفلت.
 ü ويمكن تلافي زحف الإسفلت, كما ذكرنا سابقاً باستخدام أوزان نوعية عالية, أو باستخدام سائل حفر زيتي, وكلما قمنا بحفر بضعة أمتار نضخ اسمنت ثم نتابع الحفر من خلاله وهكذا حتى ننتهي من هذه المرحلة. 
 ü 3-كما يمكن استخدام سوائل حفر ملحية, لأنها تقوم بالتبريد, وعندها سيبرد الإسفلت ولن يزحف باتجاه البئر. 
*1.3.3 حل مشكلة الاستعصاء إن حدثت:*

 إن أول ما يلفت نظرنا للاستعصاء هو فقدان الحركة العمودية, فأثناء الرفع سيزداد الحمل على مؤشر الوزن بشكل مستمر عندها ستكون المواسير مستعصية, وبالتالي يمنع الاستمرار, وترفع المواسير ولابد من حل الاستعصاء على الشكل التالي:
 × نقوم أولاً بتدوير المواسير, ولكن هذا الدوران قد لا يحل الاستعصاء, فهناك حركة دائرية ولكن غير كافية لحل الاستعصاء, وهذا قد يحدث إذا كان الاستعصاء مباشرةً فوق رأس الحفر.
 × نقوم بالتدوير والشد بوزن إضافي تبعاً لأضعف نقطة في مواسير الحفر.
 × ندور ونشد بعدد دورات أكبر وقوة شد أكبر, وإذا لم تحل المشكلة عندها يكون الاستعصاء كبيراً وغالباً هذا يحدث للأعمدة لأن قطرها كبير.
 × نجري حمام نفطي حيث أن النفط اللزج عند تغلغله في الصخر سيعمل على خلخلته , حيث يضخ بضعة أمتار مكعبة من النفط, ثم يتبع بسائل الحفر حتى يصل هذا النفط إلى منطقة الاستعصاء ثم نتوقف (15-30min) ثم نقوم بالتدوير والشد.
 × نجري حمام حمضي, حيث يتم اختيار نوع الحمض حسب الصخور المتواجدة وغالباً ما يستخدم (HCL) بتركيز (10-15%), وبالتالي سيقوم الحمض بإذابة أكبر قسم من الصخر فنضخ (1-2-3-4m3) من الحمض تبعاً لسماكة المنطقة المستعصية, ثم ندفعها بسائل حفر, ثم نتوقف (15-30min) حتى يحدث تفاعل ثم ندور ونشد مرة أو مرتين وحتى n مرة.
 × إذا لم يحل الاستعصاء, عندها نقطع المواسير فوق نقطة الاستعصاء, والتي تحدد بالقياسات الجيوفيزيائية, وبالتالي تبقى المواسير المستعصية في أسفل البئر, والآن إذا كنا قريبين من السطح, عندها نهجر البئر, ولكن إذا منا بالقرب من الهدف النهائي للبئر, نقوم بطحن الجزء المستعصي باستخدام طواحن من الألماس, أو نهجر البئر, ونقوم بحفر بئر جديدة تبعاً للدراسة الاقتصادية, أو يمكن أن نميل البئر ولكن هذا ليس بالأمر البسيط.
*1.4 تهدم وانهيار جدران البئر:*

 يحدث التهدم لجدران البئر بسبب الخلل الذي تحدثه أثناء الحفر بنزع جزء من الصخر, وبالتالي سيتشكل محصلة قوى ناتجة عن قوى أفقية وعمودية (من الأسفل ومن الأعلى) ومحصلة القوى هذه تعمل على إعادة التوازن للطبقات وإزالة هذا الخلل الحادث بها.
 إن إعادة التوازن للطبقات بشكل تام غير ممكن إلا بهدم البئر, وهذا غير منطقي بالطبع كما أن استخدام سائل الحفر سيقلل من المشكلة, ولكن لن يزيل هذا الخلل حيث يتطلب ذلك أن يكون الوزن النوعي لسائل الحفر مساوياً للوزن النوعي الوسطي للصخور, وهذا غير ممكن تحقيقه, وبالتالي لا يمكن الاعتماد على الوزن النوعي لإزالة الخلل فقد يوجد طبقات بالأصل لن تتحمل الوزن النوعي المرتفع, عندها سيحدث تشقيق وتهريب لسائل الحفر, وبالنتيجة يمكن القول أنه لا يمكن الاعتماد على الوزن النوعي لإزالة الخلل.
*1.4.1 الطبقات القابلة للانهيار والتهدم:*

 × الطبقات الفعالة:
 وهي الطبقات التي تتأثر بسائل الحفر, أي الغضار الذي يمتص الماء وتتخلخل صفائحه, أي هو الغضار الصفائحي, فعند دخول الماء ما بين هذه الصفائح ستضعف الرابطة فيما بينها وبالتالي ستنهار, نتيجة هذا الانهيار هي توسع جدران البئر وانهيار بعض الطبقات الأخرى, كما أن هذه الصفائح عندما تدخل إلى سائل الحفر, ستتجمع على القاع فوق رأس الحفر, وتتحول إلى فتاتات, وبالتالي سيتشكل استعصاء أو لبادة.
 × الطبقات الحيادية:
 وهي كل الصخور ضعيفة التماسك (صخور رملية, أو متشققة بكثافة كبيرة للشقوق), فالطبقات الرملية ستدخل إلى سائل الحفر, وسترفع من تأثيره التآكلي, بالإضافة إلى أن هذا الرمل يفترض أن يشكل مكمن, وبالتالي سيؤدي إلى تخريب هذا المكمن, أما الصخور الأخرى فنتيجة انهيارها هي توسع قطر البئر, وأحياناً يحدث هناك استعصاء عند وجود مواسير الحفر, أما عند عدم وجودها فلابد من حفر هذه الصخور مرّة ثانية مما يسبب زيادة في الكلفة.
*1.4.2 كيفية زيادة ثبوتية جدران البئر:*

 × يتم الاعتماد على الوزن النوعي لسائل الحفر, وذلك للحد الأدنى الذي يسمح به المجال المفتوح من البئر.
 × عندما تكون الطبقات فعالة: الحل يعتمد على نوعية سائل الحفر, وليس على الوزن النوعي أي استخدام سائل حفر لا يسمح بدخول المياه إلى الغضار.
 × عندما تكون الطبقات حيادية: هما لابد أن نعمل على تثبيت هذه الطبقات, وليس هناك وسيلة لذلك إلا أنه كلما حفرنا بضعة أمتار نقوم بالتغليف والسمنتة, فالمهم هنا هو التخلص من المشكلة وليس زيادة سرعة الحفر الميكانيكية.
*1.4.3 حل مشكلة التهدم والإنهيار:*

 × بالنسبة للغضار: يحدث بعده استعصاء, وبالتالي نحل الاستعصاء.
 × بالنسبة للرمل: نرفع الوزن النوعي حتى نتمكن من رفع الرمل الداخل.
 × بالنسبة للصخور الأخرى: نادراً ما تسبب تهدم وانهيار.​


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Amr H (16 أغسطس 2007)

thanks ya handasa


----------



## mhhalim_eng (14 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً

و يار يت تستمر


----------



## رشيد الخولي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

إنشاءالله نستمر و شكراً لكم على اهتمامكم


----------



## مؤمن جمال (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس وياريت لو عندك حاجه عن الحفارات نفسها


----------



## رشيد الخولي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

تستطيع الحصول على المزيد من المشارركة الثانية بنفس العنوان و لكنها تحوي على رابط للتحميل 
و ملفات أخرى


----------



## م وضاح (3 أكتوبر 2007)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## sseaea (28 يناير 2008)

معلومات جيدة و موضوع شيق 
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## سام الطائي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك ومشكور عالموضوع القيم


----------



## محمد كشبور (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا عضو جديد واحتاج الي كل المعلومات على سوائل الحفر حتى تساعدني في مشروع تخرجي المهم يكون هناك نوع من التفاصيل وبالعربي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## بترو انج (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## jidi (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم موضوع مهم جدا
لو ممكن تفيدني بشئ عن عملية الحفر ذاتها و ما تتعرض له الحفارة 
أنا الأن احضر اطروحة دكتوراة حول موضوع numrical simulation fo rock's drilling


----------



## jabbar_k74 (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا....... على المجهود والشرح


----------



## احمد حسانين عطا (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثائر الشمري (14 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك .... جهدكم مشكور


----------



## GeoOo (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود والله يوفقك


----------



## رشيد الخولي (19 يناير 2010)

للمزيد يمكنكم مراجعة الرابط التالي...........


مشاكل حفر الآبار النفطية و الغازية(Hole Problems)


----------



## الفزاني1981 (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذا العرض القيم ,وفي انتظار المزيد من مشاكل الحفر وكيفية التعامل معها وخصوصا لمهندس سائل الحفر


----------



## المهندس848 (16 مايو 2010)

أبحث عن مشروع مشاكل حفر الأبار النفطية


----------



## africano800 (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسيم (23 مايو 2010)

من فضلك اريد المخططات الكهربائية عن جهاز الحفر وشكرا


----------



## ئارام سمير (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك يااستاذ دمت لنا وجزاك الله خيرا انشاء الله ولكن هناك ملاحظة بسيطة وهي اذا امكن تزويدنا بصور او مقاطع فديو حول الحفر او الانتاج واعتقد هي موجوده في المواقع انتر


----------



## الحسيني طارق (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ماهرنوفل (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## explorator (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## braq33 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك.مزيدا من التقدم.


----------



## zahir khalid (16 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (15 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع شيق وياريت عندك معلومات عن اختيار ال kop
في الابار الافقية. شكرا


----------



## كرار الخفاجي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

عاشت الايادي ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## mutwakel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله حير اخوك من السودان


----------



## mutwakel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخوك من السودان


----------

